# Air light 357??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Do they make an air light 357? Found a few nice .38's but didnt see any 357's.

Also. I live in Ohio.With my ccw permit, does my holster have to be covered up or just the actual gun?? Tnx, HG


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

yes, model 360. it is the titanium frame. come in PD version and M & P.

pricing on gunbroker seem to be twice the price of a 38 in the same model.

YMMV
j


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

hemmigremmie said:


> Also. I live in Ohio.With my ccw permit, does my holster have to be covered up or just the actual gun?? Tnx, HG


Ohio is an open carry State so it is up to you. Leave it exposed or conceal it. The only draw back is for someone that does not have a CCL they cannot carry while in a vehicle. Since you have one that is not a problem.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

hemmigremmie said:


> Do they make an air light 357? Found a few nice .38's but didnt see any 357's. . .


The answer is "Yes". Go to the following page buried in the Smith & Wesson site.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=15701&top_category=15701

Click on J Frame (smallest) lineup. A BUNCH of variations are shown, with specs and list prices. Here's their description "blurb".

_*The Smith & Wesson J-Frame has become the most popular small frame personal defense revolver on the market. With decades of reliable performance to its credit, the J-frame line offers models capable of firing .22LR, .22 Magnum, .38 Special and the more powerful .357 Magnum loads. Smith & Wesson offers these revolvers in three diverse hammer designs; the exposed Chiefs Special®, fully enclosed Centennial and the hammer shrouded Bodyguard®.*_

You can also branch to the "Nightguard" series from this page. These use bigger frames, and "Scandium" lightest weight alloys. From .38 Spl. all the way up to .44 Mag. And, they are a LOT more expensive. But, they are black and look really cool. :mrgreen:

Have you fired a "small snubby" in .357 ? I have the Model 642 Centennial Airweight (that is the aluminum frame). It weighs 16 ounces, and is all I want with .38 Spl +P. This gun lists for $740. I bought mine new at a local gun shop for $440. I added Crimson Trace laser grips bought off the Internet for $218. You can now get the guns with "factory" CT grips. I use an El Paso Saddlery leather belt slide holster for CCW.

You can jump into the same J-frame guns in "Scandium". Which makes them even lighter, and a LOT more expensive. Just what you want, save a few ounces, get a bunch more recoil, after spending more money. 

*Before I am accused of being a recoil wimp, I often shoot my Ruger Alaskan in .454 Casull. With a 2 1/2 inch barrel, this may be the "ultimate snubby".*


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

The answer to your question is, Yes they make Scandium J frame .357s. I have a 360 Kit Gun, which is the Model 60 in Scandium with a 3” barrel and J frame sights. Great gun, but a real handful with more than moderate loads. I also have a 340. Great gun, but even more of a handful. I don’t shoot them much. Instead, I have duplicates in stainless that I practice with. They handle the recoil much better and have much better durability, IMO. 

In a light gun like the 340 or 360, I consider the capability to shoot .357 as an engineering safety factor. I will shoot them with loads in the .38 +P range, but the guns are built stronger to take .357. I like that. I also don’t load for .38, but do load for .357. I put together moderate loads, in the .38 +P range for my light .357s, so I don’t have to do any changes to my loading setup.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

If there was ever a case for try before you buy the ultra light weight scandium J frame magnum is it. These are most definantly not for everyone. Painful. Full size (K or L frame scandium model) is very stout in recoil but much more managable. The Air Weight 642/442 38 special is tame by comparison. Those extra 4 ounces make a big difference.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Make sure*



SaltyDog said:


> Ohio is an open carry State so it is up to you. Leave it exposed or conceal it. The only draw back is for someone that does not have a CCL they cannot carry while in a vehicle. Since you have one that is not a problem.


You will want to be careful about this, because as a CCW holder of Ohio, I have been taught differently. I was told that if you posses a CCW then you _must_ carry that way. I want to stress that I have not looked this up, because I always carry completely concealed anyway, but I was told this by my NRA certified instructor.

My advice to you Hemme:

Cover it all, your gun, your holster, your rear (lol)


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

falchunt said:


> You will want to be careful about this, because as a CCW holder of Ohio, I have been taught differently. I was told that if you posses a CCW then you _must_ carry that way. I want to stress that I have not looked this up, because I always carry completely concealed anyway, but I was told this by my NRA certified instructor.
> 
> My advice to you Hemme:
> 
> Cover it all, your gun, your holster, your rear (lol)


Ohio Revised Code 2923.16

(E) No person who has been issued a license or temporary emergency license to carry a concealed handgun under section 2923.125 or 2923.1213 of the Revised Code shall do any of the following:

(1) Knowingly transport or have a loaded handgun in a motor vehicle unless one of the following applies:

(a) The loaded handgun is in a holster on the person's person.

(b) The loaded handgun is in a closed case, bag, box, or other container that is in plain sight and that has a lid, a cover, or a closing mechanism with a zipper, snap, or buckle, which lid, cover, or closing mechanism must be opened for a person to gain access to the handgun.

(c) The loaded handgun is securely encased by being stored in a closed glove compartment or vehicle console or in a case that is locked.

Falchunt when CC first came out the law required that licensee's open carry while in a vehicle. The gun had to be visible. Maybe that is what the instructor was referring to. That law has been amended and the handgun can be concealed while being transported in a vehicle. The only restrictions are as listed above.

If SB 239 passes it will further reduce these restrictions and give us access to restaurants that have a Class D license - write your State Congressman and Senator and tell them to vote in favor of SB 239. The Bill has just passed committee and is being introduced into the Senate.:smt023


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

hemmigremmie said:


> Do they make an air light 357? Found a few nice .38's but didnt see any 357's.


I carried a CA 'PUG .357mag, 21 oz snubbie, for 12 years as an 'off duty' sidearm. I practiced a lot and was why it only lasted 12 years.
Recently I found a Charter Arms 'On Duty' model with a shrouded hammer for SA/DA, 5 shot, 38spl +P rated that only weighs 12 oz. [$345. + tax]

Considering a self defense shot will be well within 12 feet, I am very comfortable with the 38 +P JHP round. At 12 oz, it can go anywhere comfortably & effectively.


----------



## WW (Dec 8, 2009)

*Be happy with Plus-P*

I am very comfortable with the 38 +P JHP round. At 12 oz, it can go anywhere comfortably & effectively.[/QUOTE]

Have had ultralight .357 recoil hard enough to pull the lead out of the unfired rounds and lock the action. Not quite as much of a problem with jacketed rounds but still happens. This does not happen in heavy guns, just ultralights. have never had a problem with plus P, making it more reliable for SD use.


----------



## rambler (Nov 29, 2010)

*Fwiw*

My J-frame is built for 357 but it certainly isn't comfortable shooting them.

I advise practicing with 38 and loading it with 357 for defense...

But I'd be confident with +P's as home defense also...


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

WW said:


> I am very comfortable with the 38 +P JHP round. At 12 oz, it can go anywhere comfortably & effectively.


Roger that. My LEO buddy has the $1,000+ [email protected] 340. With full bore .357 it may well be the most unpleasant handgun I have ever fired. To make it worse, he put wood grips on it. Very pretty but slippery when wet! (Stress=Sweat) I suggest you either get a nice stainless Model 642 in .38+P and learn to shoot it well in double action (easier said than done, for me at least). If you like the Smiths, and want a .357 snubbie, try the Model 649 humpbacked 23 oz. w/shrouded hammer. Even then, full zoot .357 gonna rock you, but much more controllable than the 340 with the option of a single action aimed shot if need be. With .38+P the 649 is really quite pleasant by comparison. I think these super lightweight Smiths were a mostly a marketing strategy though there are indeed guys who shoot 'em till the barrels fall off! (old issue whence first introduced). 
As always, JMHO
Eli


----------

